# Steuerstromkreise Schaltschrank



## Wu Fu (24 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

mich würde interessieren, wie Ihr eure Steuerstromkreise im Schaltschrank aufbaut.

Bei uns in der Firma werden zum Großteil Schaltschränke für den HLK-Bereich gebaut, das bedeutet es werden größtenteils DDC-Systeme, selten SPSen eingesetzt.

Für Schütze und Relais verwenden wir 24VDC.
Die Netzteile haben bauseits eine Feinsicherung im Pluspotential eingebaut, zusätzlich führen wir das Massepotential auf Erde.
Es handelt sich also um einen PELV-Stromkreis.

Für das DDC-System und die Feldgeräte verwenden wir 24VAC.
Die Trafos haben bauseits ebenfalls eine Feinsicherung im Pluspotential eingebaut, jedoch wird hier das Massepotential in der Regel nicht auf Erde gelegt.
Ist dies Normgerecht und sinnvoll, oder muss das Massepotential geerdet oder abgesichert werden?

Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich auf den Anschluss der Feldgeräte die mit 24VAC versorgt werden.
Ist es nötig den Schutzleiter von NYM-J Leitungen um Schaltschrank aufzulegen, wenn das Feldgerät keinen Schutzleiteranschluß besitzt also ein Gerät der Schutzklasse 3 ist?


Bin mal auf eure Antworten gespannt und wie Ihr die Steuerspannung aufbaut.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## nade (24 Oktober 2010)

Also zu dem NYM.. da gibt es auch noch das NYM-0, oder aber NYY-0. Oder einfach Ölflex dafür. Aber auch da ist ein PE mit drin, wenn nicht explizit als -0 bestellt.
Das Bauteil ist ja "Sicher" durch Schutzisolierung und Schutzkleinspannung. Nur was ist mit der Leitung? Also wenn das Bauteil nicht fest angeschlossen ist, und auch wegen der Kabelverschraubung kein Grund besteht für 2 Ader anschluss, würd ich sagen, eben das PE+x nehemen. Hat auch teils Kostengründen, der wiederrum durch die momentanigen Kupferpreise auch wieder aufgehoben ist..
NYM-0 2*1,5mm² ist zb keine Standartleitung. somit, auch wenn es gefertigt wird, teurer, weil  eine "Sonderleitung".
Zu der Schaltschrankerdung, da gab es schoneinmal ein Topik dazu. Da ging es allerdings um eine Tür incl. Bauteilen. War aber auch die 600A und Erdungsauswahl/Querschnitt ein Thema.
Also meine Meinung zu den 600A, wenn so ein Leiter abgeht und gegen die Schaltschranktür knallt... dann haste ein ganz anderes Problem, als wie Schutzerdung...


----------



## MSB (24 Oktober 2010)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Für Schütze und Relais verwenden wir 24VDC.
> Die Netzteile haben bauseits eine Feinsicherung im Pluspotential eingebaut, zusätzlich führen wir das Massepotential auf Erde.
> Es handelt sich also um einen PELV-Stromkreis.


Streng genommen dürfte es sich wohl eher um einen FELV-Stromkreis handeln.
Da du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine räumliche Trennung oder doppelte Isolierung zu den Hauptstromkreisen gewährleisten kannst.




Wu Fu schrieb:


> Für das DDC-System und die Feldgeräte verwenden wir 24VAC.
> Die Trafos haben bauseits ebenfalls eine Feinsicherung im Pluspotential eingebaut, jedoch wird hier das Massepotential in der Regel nicht auf Erde gelegt.
> Ist dies Normgerecht und sinnvoll, oder muss das Massepotential geerdet oder abgesichert werden?


Die EN60204 sagt dazu:


			
				EN60204-1 9.4.3.1 (Erdschlüsse) schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Steuerstromkreise, die von einem Steuertransformator gespeist werden, der nicht mit dem Schutzleitersystem
> verbundenen ist, haben dieselbe Anordnung wie in Bild 3, sind jedoch mit einem Gerät versehen,
> das im Erdschlussfall den Stromkreis automatisch unterbricht (siehe auch 7.2.4).





Wu Fu schrieb:


> Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich auf den Anschluss der Feldgeräte die mit 24VAC versorgt werden.
> Ist es nötig den Schutzleiter von NYM-J Leitungen um Schaltschrank aufzulegen, wenn das Feldgerät keinen Schutzleiteranschluß besitzt also ein Gerät der Schutzklasse 3 ist?


Also die meisten dieser Gerätschaften die ich so kenne sind "nur" Schutzklasse 2 ... bist du dir mit 3 sicher?
Mit 3 würdest du dir nämlich insbesondere im Schaltschrank mächtig Aufwand einhandeln, siehe obigen Kommentar zu PELV/FELV.


			
				0100-410 schrieb:
			
		

> 412.2.3.2 Für einen Stromkreis, der Betriebsmittel der Schutzklasse II versorgt, muss ein Schutzleiter in der
> gesamten Leitungsanlage durchgehend leitend mitgeführt und in jedem Installationsgerät an eine Klemme
> angeschlossen werden, es sei denn, die Anforderungen nach 412.1.3 sind erfüllt.



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (25 Oktober 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Guten Abend,

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

@nade
Leitungen mit Schutzleiter sind einfach gängiger, z.B. NYM-J. Ich möchte auch davon nicht weg, einfach wegen der Verfügbarkeit und der Lagerhaltung. Und einem bauseitigen Elektriker brauch ich sowieso nicht mit sowas "ausgefallenem" kommen.
Da werd ich mit dem diskutieren nicht mehr fertig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Den Link mit der Schaltschrankerdung habe ich gesehen, trifft aber meine Frage leider nicht genau.


@MSB
Die Netzteile bzw. Trafos sind auf jeden Fall SELV nach EN60742 und EN61131-2 ausgeführt, also Primär und Sekundärwicklung galvanisch getrennt.
Auf Grund der galvanisches handelt es sich aber also nicht um einen FELV-Kreis.
Durch die Erdung des Primärkreises bei 24VDC entsteht ein PELV Kreis.
(Ich hoffe das stimmt jetzt, muss morgen in der Arbeit noch mal mein Tabellenbuch zu raten ziehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



> Die EN60204 sagt dazu:


[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot]Zitat:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Zitat von *EN60204-1 9.4.3.1 (Erdschlüsse)* [/FONT]
> _[FONT=&quot]2) Steuerstromkreise, die von einem Steuertransformator gespeist werden, der nicht mit dem Schutzleitersystem
> verbundenen ist, haben dieselbe Anordnung wie in Bild 3, sind jedoch mit einem Gerät versehen,
> das im Erdschlussfall den Stromkreis automatisch unterbricht (siehe auch 7.2.4).[/FONT]_


[FONT=&quot]

Hast du Dafür zufällig eine Link?

Die Geräte sind Schutzklasse 3.
Hier mal ein Link von einem Gerät
[/FONT]
	
	



```
http://www.belimo.ch/pdf/d/LM24A-SR-TP_1_0_de.pdf
```
[FONT=&quot]Nach diesem Zitat
[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot]Zitat:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Zitat von *0100-410* [/FONT]
> _[FONT=&quot]412.2.3.2 Für einen Stromkreis, der Betriebsmittel der Schutzklasse II versorgt, muss ein Schutzleiter in der
> gesamten Leitungsanlage durchgehend leitend mitgeführt und in jedem Installationsgerät an eine Klemme
> angeschlossen werden, es sei denn, die Anforderungen nach 412.1.3 sind erfüllt.[/FONT]_


[FONT=&quot]
müsste ich für SK2 immer eine Schutzleiterklemme vorsehen. Das trifft glücklicherweise in den meisten Fällen nicht zu da Schutzklasse 3.[/FONT]


----------

